# The "Meeks" or Lisa and Lauren?



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

I was finished reading an article in which the Storm's coach mentions Lauren Jackson and Lisa Leslie as the two best players in the league.. and I got to thinking... what about Tamika Catchings and Chamique Holdclaw?

AND THAT GOT me to thinking, who would you rather have to start a team?

Tamika Catchings and Chamique Holdsclaw?

or Lauren Jackson and Lisa Leslie?

I believe I would go with the Meeks, only because of their versatility.

Stuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Meeks seems too injury prone...

As much as it pains me to say it... since I do NOT like her, I would go with Leslie.


----------



## boldhead (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe I would go with the Meeks, only because of their versatility.
> ...


no way dude!! lisa & lj is a better duo


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*LL/LJ or the "Meeks"*

Does anyone think that Lauren Jackson and Lisa Leslie can co-exist? 

I don't think Jackson is very versatile yet, or at least not as versatile as the "Meeks". LL is a great player; one of the best, but she can't hit free throws all of a sudden, and I believe she still isn't as versatile as the "Meeks"

I know the "Meeks" are injury-prone, but I would choose them for chemistry reasons, and they are the future of the league. Plus the "Meeks" have not played their best ball yet, and they are already great players. I think better conditioning would help with their 'injury proneness'.

P.S. Not to say that Jackson is not the future, since she is really young, but the question had her coupled with LL.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

As I said before, I would take the Meeks... versatility almost equates to chemistry... LJ and LL are great players, but they play the same position, they would make a formidable twin towers. 

Tamika and Chamique do it all, and do it with a good mix of athleticism and fundamentals. One could spend her time hitting threes and rebounding, while the other drives and dishes. Or vice versa... 

Injuries do become an issue, but even with them I would most certainly take the Meeks.

Stuart


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

um...thats a tuff one. I would have to say...Lisa Leslie and Chamique Holdsclaw. Half of both.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> um...thats a tuff one. I would have to say...Lisa Leslie and Chamique Holdsclaw. Half of both.


Thats funny! I would take LJ and Tamika. I would only take Lauren because I can't stand Lisa Leslie.

Stuart


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> um...thats a tuff one. I would have to say...Lisa Leslie and Chamique Holdsclaw. Half of both.


Bringing back old stuff. :laugh:


Lol. I'm a freaking pschic. :biggrin: I posted this nearly two years ago for fun. Now, its not funny anymore.

LL+Mique=Scariest duo in the league.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

If you think Lauren Jackson is the future...wake up, the future is now. LJ has had her first "off season" to really rest in 10 years of playing professional basketball. Will she be the most dominant player in the league this year? I am not sure...but she will attract lots of attention from defenses and if her team mates can do their jobs, Seattle will be a contender again this year.

Having said all that, I can't wait to see LL and Holdsclaw welcom Suzy Batkovic to the WNBA. That is going to be great a great game to watch.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

mAN THIS THREAD IS OLD


----------

